# Ahh - My Dynaco ST-70 is back in action.



## chad1376 (Dec 27, 2012)

The Dynaco was my first tube amp - purchased on eBay for $200 and I rebuilt it about about 14 years ago. Over time it got kicked to the side for a 2A3 and then a 300B SET amp projects. Eventually I yearned for more power and got sick of jumping out of the couch to adjust the volume, so i installed a run-of-the-mill consumer grade home theater reciever because it had 100wpc and a remote.

This weekend, I dragged the ST-70 out of the closet, re-tubed it and hooked up my old DIY Foreplay preamp. Holy crap, I forgot what I was missing. Music sounds like music again. Even iTunes and BlueRay digitized garbage sounds rich and musical. Sure, the ol' gal lacks punchy bass and analytical treble, and I know it injects a fair bit of syrupy harmonics, but I don't care, it sounds "right". 

And I still have a remote - he's 10-years old and loves to click the stepped attenuator.


----------



## raamaudio (May 4, 2005)

Brings back old and fond memories. Back around 1983 I bought an ST-70 at 2nd hand store, refurbed it, built a very large baffle Dynaudio 2-way setup and a sub and loved it.

I run a little Baby Sophia now, modded to the hilt of course, on some Edgarhorn Slimlines, dual ID15 sealed subs with 1kw but need to hook up the other two 15's and the 3.8KW H class amps someday........

Source unit is an OPPO BD83 SE with quad 24 bit DACs per stereo channel, does a fine job


----------

